# Pleas close the topic



## pezosandor (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi, every one.

I’m doing a little home research, and I need to my research clean Palladium chloride.
It is very difficult to get this compound in Europe.
Could somebody help mi out in this matter?


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Jan 26, 2013)

How large of a sample do you need and where in Europe are you located?

Scott


----------



## pezosandor (Jan 26, 2013)

Hello Scott.

I'm located in Hungary.
I need about about 25 gramm Palladium chloride. Depend on fines, and Chloride quantity. I gone need it in next 2-3 weeks for Immersion plating.
The outdoor temperates dos not allow it, at the moment to harvest the palladium from Monolithic Ceramic Capacitors :roll: 

Kindly regard.
Zoltan.


----------

